# Useful Gardening Videos



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Thought I would start a thread on Youtube and other videos that would be useful. Add some more taht you think will help us rookie gardeners.

The first one is what you can plant with your tomatoes.


----------



## 01-7700 (Dec 29, 2021)

He has a lot of great videos and they are relevant to my growing area as well. Something I learned on youtube a few years ago was putting up permanent tomato trellises in your garden. Much better than stakes or cages. I use fence posts driven into the ground and 4x4 slab reinforcing grid as a fence to tie on the tomato plants. Cheap, sturdy and useful year after year.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Growing Tomatoes


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

*How to Size and Plan a Vegetable Garden*


----------



## 01-7700 (Dec 29, 2021)

I fall into this trap. I can't bring myself to throw away seedlings so I always overplant and then the jungle happens.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

I am going to try growing seedlings in the house this spring.

*SEED STARTER/GREENHOUSE*







*THE SEEDS HAVE SPROUTED..NOW WHAT??*


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

*Grow Grocery Store Sweet Potatoes*


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Seed starting basics


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Seedling care


----------



## 01-7700 (Dec 29, 2021)

nice. i hadn't seen these yet - new subscribes!


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Composting tips...


----------



## 01-7700 (Dec 29, 2021)

wood ash is a no

coffee grounds yes! the worms love it - how much does a family generate? not that much


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Pot of coffee every morning. 5 scoops adds up. Wood ash, never tried it.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Gardening mistakes.......Not sure I totally agree with them, but here they are....

















Watering mistakes.....


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Peppers


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

More mistakes....We all make lots of mistakes....lol


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Onions....Have never had much luck with them.


----------



## 01-7700 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hey! This is a great idea. Keep 'em coming.


----------

